# I will plague you with CANDY!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Candy's picture, that is =D

I LOVE HER!!!! And she loves to come and stare at the camera -click- :lol:

She reminds me of cotton candy...mmmmmm cotton candy =D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow she is so pretty!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks =D She's in her own 5 gallon  And she loves the filter flow :roll:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha Teeney loves that too. She will swim from one corner to the other "riding" the current.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Yeah it took her a while to realize I was there with a camera LOL then she posed. The...10th photo I LOVE!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

She looks yummy! (My cats told me this)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh what a very beautiful girl she is and love her home she looks so happy love her !


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks  She's pretty happy go lucky haha


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such wonderful colors she has. Got to love the marble/grizzle gene!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely!!! =D Lol everyone mistakened her for a male at first :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

She reminds me of the fry from my first spawn. xD I had a few who looked similiar coloring wise(though they were HM and not CT)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD Cool!! I don't think I saw pictures of your spawn


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I wasn't a member here back then. xD It was...quite a few years ago. I got a pair of ventral less(from overfeeding microworms, not genetic) HM marbles from a breeder in Hawaii for free(she was even kind enough to pay shipping for me). They gave me some stunning fry. I had a few similar to yours in color, a handfull of cellophanes, a white, and a few butterflies(common enough in marble spawns I hear). 
I did SOO much wrongs with that spawn. Not in feeding or anything but just, in general. Like, I must have dropped the lid(a heavy hinged glass thing I had for humidity) in five or six times. xD I don't think I have pictures of the fry but I /may/ have a video of the parents if I didn't lose it when I cleaned out my laptop.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

She is absolutley adorable, and yes the 10th pic is my fave too..you can tell she loves being in the spotlight, lil ham..fishy..lol..what a cutie..Where did you get her?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bambi: ooohhhh :lol: makes sense hahaha

Lelei she is from Big Al's in Edmonton. The bettas there seem to be pretty good quality - even the veiltails were nice! And yes she loves attention :lol:


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

love her, she is so cute!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

her colors are awesome! love them!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry but...

fvwebhvgjkdbnckwbfwjcbhjsb chjwdbkhjd cfwsbfjwkdfbcks c O_O

I LOVE that color on CTs.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahah!! =D


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

omg she's so pretty! i want one just like that, her coloring is so gorgeous


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks :3 I did find a better-finnage little lady but I could not get two.... she won color down LOL


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I see a bubble nest made of what I call happy bubbles XD (the big kind of bubbles)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little lead please do not bump up old threads. 
Thanks. C;


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Candy is a cutie!! I have a female like her and I just love the colors.


----------

